# Intel D915GRV mobo - Network drivers?



## Dobly (Aug 31, 2008)

I am having a very hard time finding the right Network drivers for this motherboard. I tried the Intel Pro drivers from the Intel site, but they did not work. 

The Intel site suggested that some of their boards have network controllers from other suppliers.. However the site has no info on the D915GRV motherboard, other than a specification errata that has naught to do with the controller. 

Anyone know what sort of NIC is onboard with this mobo?


----------



## Dobly (Aug 31, 2008)

Solved.. I found a reference to it on page 3 of a set google search results. 

It has a Marvell 8050 NIC.. I found the driver for it at marvel.com


----------



## Dann292 (Mar 13, 2011)

Re: D915GRV mobo- Qalified Vendor List RAM/CPU

I am having a difficult time discerning wether my Intel Pentium D 945 3.4GHz Socket 775 Dual Core CPU is compatible with the D915GRV board in my system.
Intel's website appears to exclude the D915GRV mobo, but includes other D915 boards, like D915GAV, D915GUX, etc. Their website's lists' and tool's are not helpful.
My D915GRV is probably an OEM, but the company who installed the motherboard as an OEM, doesn't appear to have a qualified vendor list which would make it much easier to know with certainty the type of processor and RAM I can install on the motherboard.
Please direct me to any sources that may be helpful.


----------

